# Im Sorry but...Black Friday Shoppers are Sick in the Head



## Davey Jones (Nov 28, 2014)

These people are very sick in the head.

http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/27499436/black-friday-shopping-leads-to-scuffles-fights

2 Women Fight At Norwalk Walmart Over Barbie Doll.

and this...http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2014/11/28/video-shoppers-fight-over-wal-mart-deals-in-michigan-city/

And its no only here in the U.S.
BLACK FRIDAY BEATDOWN: Girls Brawl In UK Mall Over Cheap Panties (Video)
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...ls-brawl-in-uk-mall-over-cheap-panties-video/#!


----------



## Vivjen (Nov 28, 2014)

It is very pathetic.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 28, 2014)

Awe, come on..........throwing people around, biting some ones hand that tries to get something you want, dragging someone around a store saying, "this is mine and you're not going to get it", yelling at someone and saying, "get your ******* hands off of that, it's mine"
is all part of the fun! LOL (loudly, at that)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2014)

This from the Black friday sales here in the early hours of this morning....disgraceful....and all just for a few pounds off items which are cheaply made anyway..not even quality items..


[video]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2852585/Mayhem-Black-Friday-begins-Shoppers-clash-supermarkets-trying-grab-bargains-Boots-Game-Curry-s-PC-world-websites-crash-thousands-start-hunt-Christmas-deals.html[/video]


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know...You can get some REALLY deep discounts..   Sometimes a little inconvenience is ok if you don't have a lot of money to spend on presents.  My DIL got my grandson a very nice laptop for under $200.   He's only 12 so he doesn't need the best of quality..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2014)

If you watch the videos in my link you will see people having their hair pulled out and dragged on the floor...all to buy a cheap item..not even quality...no item would be worth me getting attacked for...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 28, 2014)

ok?   Are you looking to have someone debate that that is not asinine?  Don't think you will get any takers.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2014)

It's all very sad.


----------



## Raven (Nov 28, 2014)

It is sad and pathetic that people can act like that and in public!
I would not go through a crowd like that for anything even if there was something I really needed.
I like to shop early week day mornings when there is less crowd and I can think and decide what
to buy in peace.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Went to Denny's for my free birthday meal and stopped over to Bass Pro shop. I couldn't believe how nice everyone was, and they were busy. I believe if the help is nice and in a good mood, it rubs off on the customer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

One more reason not to face the crowds on black friday, they say it's not really even worth it...http://money.usnews.com/money/blogs...ng-on-black-friday-really-worth-it?int=96e808


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Went to Denny's for my free birthday meal and stopped over to Bass Pro shop. I couldn't believe how nice everyone was, and they were busy. I believe if the help is nice and in a good mood, it rubs off on the customer.



Happy Birthday Pappy, hope you had a great day, and so glad they were nice to you...you deserve it! :love_heart:


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 28, 2014)

I agree with Raven, nothing I need that badly.  Too many cyber deals online and most have free shipping.  Been doing that for years!


----------



## Kitties (Nov 29, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> This from the Black friday sales here in the early hours of this morning....disgraceful....and all just for a few pounds off items which are cheaply made anyway..not even quality items..
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2852585/Mayhem-Black-Friday-begins-Shoppers-clash-supermarkets-trying-grab-bargains-Boots-Game-Curry-s-PC-world-websites-crash-thousands-start-hunt-Christmas-deals.html[/video]


Completely agree. I drove by the mall on my way home from work at one AM and it was open with plenty of cars. This was Thanksgiving night here in the U.S./Friday morning. I also think to myself it's the same stuff that was on the shelf earlier in the week. What's the big deal.

I'm going to the annual craft fair next week since I'm off and I bought my friends gift online from an American pottery company. I didn't even want to go out today to get cat food!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

Watch at your own risk these may induce feelings of headaches and nausea beyond repair. 






<br>


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2014)

Whoa!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 30, 2014)

On another forum a member posted that she went to KMart at 6 am on Thursday morning to get a Crockpot advertised for $29. 6 am on Thanksgiving morning too buy a Crockpot that always sells at KMart for $29!

Maybe the craziness will wear off after this year and the next one or two since the "special" pricing starts at the beginning of Thanksgiving week, and Black Friday will go the way of gas lights. Way, way back, it was fun and didn't start until Friday morning. A few stores were open at 6, but most of them didn't open before 7. One can hope


----------



## crochet lady (Nov 30, 2014)

We never go. In fact, we keep Christmas on a low simmer. If it becomes too big, it literally makes me physically sick. So, for us, we simply cannot do the crowd thing and all the rest that goes with it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 30, 2014)

It took me a day and a half of using ice packs on my ankle (arthritis from surgery in 1988) after standing in line (for cashier) and walking around at a local Penny's, and a couple of other stores, on Thursday night. Heck, I went with my wife on Friday AM to do some shopping and later used ice pack again on the ankle. 

Saved some money and, from what we saw of people driving around in the Mall, Target, Wal Mart and Best Buy parking lots, looking for a place to park........there is no way this Thanksgiving evening and Black Friday shopping will ever stop! In fact, some of the people that went shopping on Black Friday morning, found out that a lot of the merchandise that was on sale the night before (Thursday night) was gone! There was still some Black Friday sales going on, as advertised, but the Thursday night sales took a lot of that stuff away. 

Next year, we will go out again on Thanksgiving night and Black Friday, if we see ads in Thursday AM paper of things we'd like to look at and perhaps buy.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 1, 2014)

For some Black Friday is about the deal, others a tradition and other to resell. Reselling is a bigger issue here than most think when many BF deals showing up on line shortly there after just like many of the latest smart phones. Who else can stand for days in line without going to a job because this is part of their job.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2014)

I think retailers screwed the pooch with this Grey Thursday crap.   Instead of letting their employees enjoy a Thanksgiving off work.. they thought they were going to make SOOOOOO much more money by opening on Thanksgiving...  all it did was DECREASE the amount they made on Black Friday.  Greed has a way of messing with brain cells.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 2, 2014)

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 2, 2014)

http://online.wsj.com/articles/holiday-weekend-retail-sales-sink-11-1417376714

Sales down because how many gosh darn TV's can one buy. For about the last 6-10 years people have been buying LED or plasma flat screens(which suck in many respects) because of Black Friday many cable or dish providers only broadcast in digital which has required many to buy a tv in off season. Don't worry now that the American public has been adequately hooked on a flat screens the object now is too get a bigger one-oooooo.


Just like in the movie Wall Street when Bud asks Giecko how many yachts it could now be how many flat screens can one possibly use.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 2, 2014)

We love our HD 46" tv! Only thing is, it costs us to get some of the HD programming. Oh well, like I always say........
"Welcome to 2014" (now going into 2015). 

The costs aren't going to get cheaper!


----------

